# DVD-ROM can read CD but can't read DVD



## wyatt (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

Newbie here.

I need help about my DVD-ROM/CD-RW.

Previously, CDs and DVDs are working fine.

All of a sudden, it can only read CDs and not DVDs. The DVDs that I am inserting are all working when I am playing it using a real DVD player.

Checked on device manager, and it looks like everything is ok.

What seems to be the problem? HELP!


----------



## wyatt (Oct 27, 2008)

Model: Lite-on combo sohc-5236v


----------



## wyatt (Oct 27, 2008)

PLease help me!


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

Since the DVD's read okay in another player, it sounds like the laser on your drive is gone. But there are a couple of things you can try first before buying a new one.

Uninstall the driver for it in Device Manager and let windows reinstall it automatically on reboot.
Uninstall and reinstall whatever burning software you use.

Take a look at this thread. Some of the tips there might apply to you.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...dvd-not-reading-disks-but-showing-cd-rom.html

The drive I had trouble with back when I posted in July finally died a couple of weeks ago. CD's worked fine, just like you. All my good settings with Auto Run, etc, were still there. So I bought a new drive and I'm back in business.


----------

